# Acid rebound after calcium



## Guest (Nov 12, 2001)

I have been using calcium for a few weeks and have had a remarkable ending of the diarrhea. I have had more and more trouble with acid rebound from the calcium. Even one half of a caltrate makes me hurt all day. What can I do? I hate to give up on the calcium but I am hurting too much to continue. Help! Katidid


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I wonder if taking one of the acid blockers that are over-the-counter may help. Pepcid, Zantac, Tagamet....It may also be worth talking this over with your doctor. Chronic heartburn should be checked out.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Are you taking your calcium with food always.Linda


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Katidid,I have been on the calcium almost 2 weeks and have had great success so far. I'm like you, since my gallbladder surgery I have learned exactly what heartburn is...that burning in the mid-chest? Sometimes it hurts all the way through to my bottom of my throat and to may shoulders. I'm not much on the acid blockers but here is what has worked for me. I take alfalfa-2 before each meal and Absorb-Aid (2 before each meal), which are plant enzymes. I tried to stop them when I started my calcium but after 5 days I was miserable. They haven't seemed to counter act the calcium (I take 1/2 after each meal)so far. But when my heartburn gets really bad I can take more Absorb-Aid and my heartburn disappears. Do you notice your heartburn is greater when your stomach is rumbling? Well, try these and see if they help. I think you will be happy with the results. Hope this helps!In His strength and power,JenL


----------

